# Anyone interested in a Dogbox designed for the TT?



## Guest

I was sitting around looking through a classic autos book I had laying around and I saw a picture that gave me an idea. As you know the corvette has always had problems with cargo space so some intelligent guy out there designed the dogbox. It was basically a pull-behind trailer that added TONS of cargo space. Well this got me brainstorming and I scketched out two designs. Both compliment the TTs design wonderfully. One is designed as a hard-top luggage carrier and the other is more of an open topped style for carrying sporting equipment or spare tires for auto crossing. After studying the underbelly of the TT I have devised a way to add a hitch that the dog box can hook to and all you have to go is remove the small exhaust surround temporarily. Well over the weekend I started welding up the frame for the prototype. I'm hoping to make two, one for each style, but I may not be able to afford it. I was originally planning on just building the two for my personal use as I am prone to sudden urge road-trips and the extra storage would be a godsent but then I thought perhaps there are other TT owners who'd be interested in something like this. Also I thought of the open-top design specifically because I do liek to Auto-X and its more or less the only way to bring along a spare set of wheels and tires. I know there are pull-behind trailers out there but I find the current designs to be insulting when compared to the car pulling them. I don't see any reason why it can't be quite attractive. So, my point, either please reply here if you'd be interested in something like that or drop me a line at [email protected]
I have no idea what a final version would cost at this point and I won't really know until I get the first one built. Just an idea I had.


----------



## Kell

Can't say for definite, but I was under the impression that TTs really really aren't designed for towing stuff.

Don't believe it's up to the job as I'm pretty sure this was discussed some time ago after a member asked if it was possible to tow a jet-ski.

I'm sure someone will be along to correct me though.


----------



## mighTy Tee

All vehicles registered after (IIRC) 1st Aug 1998, have to have towbars which meet EU regulations, using mounting points designed by the manufacturer of the vehicle. IIRC AUDI did not design and mounting points for the TT so any tow bar fitted in Europe would not meet the EU Spec and therefore be illegal.


----------



## Guest

You guys have the absolute dumbest laws.


----------



## vlastan

> You guys have the absolute dumbest laws.


LOL!!

We also have guns laws here so we don't get murders daily like in the USA! 

Anyway, remove the exhaust surround whenever you wanted to use this dogbox is a nightmare as you have to go under the car and uncrew it.


----------



## jonah

Warranty will be invalid if you fit a towing device to the car :-/


----------



## DXN

Would a roof rack and box not be simpler?

Nice idea and design though


----------



## vlastan

> Warranty will be invalid if you fit a towing device to the car Â :-/


In the UK yes. But who knows what they do in the USA? :-/

I would never do this anyway. I am not sure it will look very cool towing a box in a TT anyway.


----------



## Kell

I disagree, there have been a couple of examples of nice cars that have the same design trailer and they look quite cool.

Would have to see it to see if it looks good or bad.


----------



## vlastan

> I disagree, there have been a couple of examples of nice cars that have the same design trailer and they look quite cool.
> 
> Would have to see it to see if it looks good or bad.


I haven't seen a trailer on a Porsche yet or an Elise or an MGF or any other similar cars...have you?


----------



## boggie

> Anyway, remove the exhaust surround whenever you wanted to use this dogbox is a nightmare as you have to go under the car Â and uncrew it.


You will also find that these often break upon removal. I had the rear end repaired for a scuff on the bumper but the bodyshop also replaced the exhaust panel, when I asked why they said that they have a row or clips along the top edge that are difficult to release and the panels break in about half the cases where they try to remove them. I have a V6 trim and have swapped it over 2 or 3 times as I could not decide which looked better, sure enough eventualy the panel cracked.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> You guys have the absolute dumbest laws.


You might wanna go and check out your own laws first before you start to criticise the laws of other countries :


----------



## mussy2577

> You might wanna go and check out your own laws first before you start to criticise the laws of other countries Â Â :


Absolutely !!! Could not agree more......though I think this forum should stay Politics-Free...but I really could not help but to comment......Cause of your great laws mate we the Brits will be needing a Visa soon when travelling to the US for holiday or business...so kiss goodbye to those sunshine & Golf holidays in Florida and the US.....cause I ain't going to be wasting my time in queuing outside the embassy for a Visa.....


----------



## Guest

Oh go fuck yourselves you pathetic fucks. Eat shit and fucking die. Such whiney little bitches.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> Oh go fuck yourselves you pathetic fucks. Eat shit and fucking die. Such whiney little bitches.


It's twats like you that give your country a bad name :-/


----------



## Guest

Eat my ass shitheel. I'm a very nice guy except when it comes to you fucking Brits. You never can keep your fucking smart asses quiet for two minutes. So fuck you, fuck you, and fuck the UK. And your fucking pathetic Queen. Christ, give it up already. Maybe if you'd cut her fucking fortune short you'd have a decent fuckin military. So suck my cock and go fuck yourself.

Shitbags.


----------



## ronin

> Eat my ass shitheel. I'm a very nice guy except when it comes to you fucking Brits. You never can keep your fucking smart asses quiet for two minutes. So fuck you, fuck you, and fuck the UK. And your fucking pathetic Queen. Christ, give it up already. Maybe if you'd cut her fucking fortune short you'd have a decent fuckin military. So suck my cock and go fuck yourself.
> 
> Shitbags.


Erm - yeah - whatever mate - have read and reread this- where did the queen come into it- or are you talking about yourself?
If your yankee brain cant comprehend sarcasm ill spell it for your trailer park mentality, " ARE YOU CALLING YOURSELF A QUEEN ? "
I asked this as you have openly invited anyone who wants to give you felatio, and seeing as 90% off the members on this forum are men you obviously bat for the other team.
Incidentally, can your dog box also be used for fucking oneself as it obviously cant be used to tow things with.


----------



## NormStrm

Any moderator please move this to the FLAME room.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> I'm a very nice guy


Erm yeah ok, if you say so :


> Maybe if you'd cut her fucking fortune short you'd have a decent fuckin military. So suck my cock and go fuck yourself.


Well for your info mate, we have got a decent military. It might not be as big as yours but it's more a case of quality not quantity 

Can I suggest that you re-read this thread and have a serious think about what you have written, as unfortunately you have not done yourself or your country any favours


----------



## boggie

What a pleasent chap! :-/
Rather cowardly too, using the annonymity of a forum to be rude and abusive to complete strangers. He would not have the balls to say things like that to your face (unless of course he backed himself up with his gun ;D). Still, it gave me a laugh reading it and I take his point on the Queen .
Don't you just love Americans! :-*


----------



## racer

:-X :-X
If you are going to get anywhere with your 'auto designs' I suggest you learn how to take criticism whether it be constructive or otherwise. Acting like a spoilt brat does you no favours. 
With regard to this site you have 2 options apologise or fuck off. Your choice. ???


----------



## lindley

Hilarious.....

God bless 'em


----------



## nutts

IIRC it was one of ours that started the critiscm... all BulliTT stated was that we have the dumbest laws (no massive paddy, just a simple statement) and then it started to deteriorate :-/

It seem to me that sometimes we are too eager to judge...

OK, The response eventually from BulleTT was way way WAY OTT, but what started out as a decent thread went down the pan when WE started to overly criticise and then get into other areas than the tow box :-/

All IMO


----------



## Sim

WTF! :-/

This is the most weird thread I have read... well nearly.


----------



## vlastan

I enjoyed the comment about the Queen actually. Americans are really mad about the Monarchy and they come to Britain simply to see Buckingham Palace and other places that relate to her.

Of course if he doesn't believe in the Monarchy, I understand that.

But why did he mention the army when so many Americans are dying in Iraq from friendly fire? ??? Not to mention that they even killed British by accident. :


----------



## Sim

BTW what is a shitheel?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> IIRC it was one of ours that started the critiscm... all BulliTT stated was that we have the dumbest laws (no massive paddy, just a simple statement)


Mark, to be honest I think it was BulliTT that started it off by saying that we have the dumbest laws :-/


----------



## Wak

LOL! Its amazing how you visualise someones personality when they post and then it gets shattered by how many times the F word, can be put into a single sentence.

Me and the Missus had a laugh though! ;D


----------



## Guest

Hey assclowns, where do you get off with cowardly? Cowardly? I live in Statesville NC, USA. Hell the road i live on is Stockton St. If you want to throw down you just say when and where fuck bag. Seriously just give me a call and come on over.

And yes, fuck your queen. Queer little brits.


----------



## vlastan

> Hey assclowns, where do you get off with cowardly? Cowardly? I live in Statesville NC, USA. Hell the road i live on is Stockton St. If you want to throw down you just say when and where fuck bag. Seriously just give me a call and come on over.
> 
> And yes, fuck your queen. Queer little brits.


LOL..I am not British, so don't care about the Queen anyway. 

If we come over will it be a fair fight? Will guns be allowed or not? Do you want all of us to come over or just some individuals? ;D ;D ;D

Let me go saddle my horse...cowboy!!


----------



## ronin

> Hey assclowns, where do you get off with cowardly? Cowardly? I live in Statesville NC, USA. Hell the road i live on is Stockton St. If you want to throw down you just say when and where fuck bag. Seriously just give me a call and come on over.
> 
> And yes, fuck your queen. Queer little brits.


you got sex on the brain mr doodledandee, 
1. you invited us all to " suck your cock "
2. We then had to go " fuck ourselves "
3. Were now supposed to " fuck her madge " ( thats slang for queen because its probably gone way over your head )

I am going to be shattered by the end of all that and ive got work tomorrow......


----------



## Antwerpman

Obviously feeling a bit insecure about something. maybe he really does have a dogbox, but in his trousers not behind his car. ;D


----------



## Guest

I'm serious. Come on. Get in a line and I'll bring you down one by one. Any time, any where.


----------



## ronin

[smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## vlastan

> I'm serious. Come on. Get in a line and I'll bring you down one by one. Any time, any where.


As most of us are in the UK, I suggest you come over here...it is more convenient for us. ;D

On a more serious note. How such a good first posting that you made, changed this discussion so much? We can all be friends here. It doesn't matter where you come from. We are all here to discuss about our cars, our TTs. So enjoy our forum and sorry if your dogbox idea won't work in the UK or any other European country.

But I would suggest that you try your design with an American TT forum. If the regulations are different there, it may have a better market.

PEACE BROTHER!! And love for TTs.


----------



## Dotti

Come on guys please be nice to eachother Â .


----------



## nutts

I still believe BulleTT's comment on our dumb laws was a comment in keeping with the way the thread was developing... ie non abusive but just a little confrontational... so not a problem I thought.

BUT the massive overreaction by BulleTT is totally fucking weird :-/ :-/ :-/ and scary!! :-/


----------



## Dotti

I agree with you Nutts to be honest!


----------



## Dotti

BulliTT :- Who exactly upset you with their comments within this thread?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> I'm serious. Come on. Get in a line and I'll bring you down one by one. Any time, any where.


Yeah yeah yeah whatever :

Maybe one day you'll grow up 'dude'


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> I live in Statesville NC, USA.


And your point is ........... ???


----------



## nutts

The weirdest fucking thread in a long long time :-/ :-/ :-/ :-/ :-/


----------



## vlastan

> The weirdest fucking thread in a long long time :-/ :-/ :-/ :-/ :-/


You are so fucking right dude!! ;D


----------



## boggie

> Hey assclowns, where do you get off with cowardly? Cowardly? I live in Statesville NC, USA. Hell the road i live on is Stockton St. If you want to throw down you just say when and where fuck bag. Seriously just give me a call and come on over.
> 
> And yes, fuck your queen. Queer little brits.


 ;D ;D ;D ;D Â THIS JUST GETS BETTER! I love this guy! What an asshole! Â ;D Could he make himself look any more stupid? : I haven't had this much fun on the forum since that idiot Gaz and the picture of his dodgy testicles! ;D ;D ;D And all this grew from his awful idea to build a trailer for the TT, now he wants to attempt a mass brawl with all of us. What a retard but very entertaining to behold.
God bless america! HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA! Â


----------



## garyc

> Eat my ass shitheel. I'm a very nice guy except when it comes to you fucking Brits. You never can keep your fucking smart asses quiet for two minutes. So fuck you, fuck you, and fuck the UK. And your fucking pathetic Queen. Christ, give it up already. Maybe if you'd cut her fucking fortune short you'd have a decent fuckin military. So suck my cock and go fuck yourself.
> 
> Shitbags.


LOL. Top post Bullitt. Get it off your chest. Tell it how you see it. Respect  ;D

And you are absolutely right, we do have some stupid laws, but then the US is no strnger to poor legistlation....


----------



## garyc

> Hey assclowns, where do you get off with cowardly? Cowardly? I live in Statesville NC, USA. Hell the road i live on is Stockton St. If you want to throw down you just say when and where fuck bag. Seriously just give me a call and come on over.
> 
> And yes, fuck your queen. Queer little brits.


Unfortunatly the latent wit of the previous post escaped you at this point.


----------



## garyc

> I'm serious. Come on. Get in a line and I'll bring you down one by one. Any time, any where.


And the drink/drugs combo had really kicked in by this point. 

But you were still right about dumb laws. One of our famous legal quotes is " The Law is an Ass." (Lord Denning - Master of the Rolls). It points at the ridiculousness of legally-trained minds trying to interpret the law as written by non-legally trained politicians. The English legal system is still the model for the rest of the western world and much of the developing world, including the US.

Mind you this is the first time I've seen a cyber "outside now" post on this forum, although I have been offered 'out' elsewhere by another US person who also posts here. It surely is not a national trait.

Bloody funny though. ;D


----------



## garyc

ps no need to feel silly today. Stick around.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> Unfortunatly the latent wit of the previous post escaped you at this point.


Steady on Gary, don't try and confuse the poor guy ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Damm!

I really must change my posting habits to be on here at night rather than during the day :-/ :'(

Missing all the fun!


----------



## mussy2577

> IIRC it was one of ours that started the critiscm... all BulliTT stated was that we have the dumbest laws (no massive paddy, just a simple statement) and then it started to deteriorate :-/
> 
> It seem to me that sometimes we are too eager to judge...
> 
> OK, The response eventually from BulleTT was way way WAY OTT, but what started out as a decent thread went down the pan when WE started to overly criticise and then get into other areas than the tow box :-/
> 
> All IMO


Nutts,

It's probably me that sparked it off....he/she was slagging our country off and saying we have dumb laws....I simply pointed out that Â because of his country radical laws we the Brits will be needing a Visa very soon when travelling to his/her country where at the moment the yanks don't need a Visa to visit our country (UK).....So in all fairness to impose a Visa on us is unfair....I travel to the US on business and pleasure very regularly and I find this to be unfair and a big annoyance.....In all fairness maybe I should have addressed my comments to the US State Department and not this temperamental yank...however in light of his offensive and generalised comments that he made earlier on the UK I could not help but to comment :-/......BUT I stress that my comments were neither rude or offensive AND I did not use any bad and offensive language like he did...If he is going to criticise our country then he/she should take criticisms backâ€¦...So I believe this gentlemen/women should get booted out of this forum for being way out of lineâ€¦.......

Anybody shares my opinion Â ??? ???


----------



## garyc

> Steady on Gary, don't try and confuse the poor guy Â ;D


He's probably a tad hungover today. 8) We've all done it, although probably with less aplomb.


----------



## Kell

It won't be long before the old classic comes out.

"Hey, you guys'd all be speaking German if we hadn't baled you out in doubleyu doubleyu two".

Y'all come back now, y'hear.


----------



## LerxsTT

It's nice to see the much-vaunted "Special Relationship" is alive and well.

;D


----------



## boggie

I can hardly wait for him to get out of bed to see what gems he comes up with today! ;D


----------



## SaulTTR

Roll on.


----------



## Kell

I actually reckon that he'll come on here and stand by his comments.


----------



## SaulTTR

> I actually reckon that he'll come on here and stand by his comments.


I reckon he's on his way to the UK to give us all a shoeing :-X


----------



## SteveS

> LOL..I am not British, so don't care about the Queen anyway. Â


Ah well, since this is now a political thread...

Hey V, don't assume that those of us who are British give a toss about the monarchy either. Some do. Some don't. 
I don't.


----------



## Kell

Probably miss with all his punches though and end up chinning a load of journalists in a bizarre 'Friendly punching' incident.


----------



## SaulTTR

> Probably miss with all his punches though and end up chinning a load of journalists in a bizarre 'Friendly punching' incident.


I like that, friendly punching ;D


----------



## boggie

I guess he must need a dog box in which to place the very large chip on his shoulder so that it does not interfere with the normal operation of his seat belt. :-/


----------



## DXN

Blimey didn't realise this thread had done this! lol
All I said was why not use a roof rack for luggage :-/


----------



## aidb

This thread has GOT to be a wind up. ;D


----------



## mussy2577

> Ah well, since this is now a political thread...
> 
> Hey V, don't assume that those of us who are British give a toss about the monarchy either. Some do. Some don't.
> I don't.


----------



## Dotti

Come on then. Come to Essex you bunch of tossers, wankers and twat heads ;D. Bet I could knock each and every one of you all down one by one with my.................. looks ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D and gobby maff  .

I'm only joking guys..I'm a nice girl really and love you all.....PRAISE THE LORD.....JESUS CHRIST ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

so.

Have we established yet as to whether or not a trailer would be a good idea?


----------



## SaulTTR

> so.
> 
> Have we established yet as to whether or not a trailer would be a good idea?


Fantastic if you live in the States


----------



## Dotti

Actually, I think his idea was cool . Â I have seen a jet-ski on the rear of a TT! Â So why wouldn't his trailer idea work if it was a small light weight one? Â . I think it is a sweet idea


----------



## Kell

I don't think anybody originally disagreed with his idea on terms of looks.

It seemed to be purely about legalities. And then it sort of went downhill from there.


----------



## mussy2577

> I don't think anybody originally disagreed with his idea on terms of looks.
> 
> It seemed to be purely about legalities. Â And then it sort of went downhill from there.


True! But he was way off the mark when he started slagging our country off, when really he should look first at his own and see what awful laws they have over there....that was what infuriated me so much


----------



## Kell

I'm well aware of that. Â I disagree with NuTTs and think that all the comments up until the



> Oh go fuck yourselves you pathetic fucks. Eat shit and fucking die. Such whiney little bitches.


one seemed to me to be fairly light-hearted. :


----------



## nutts

You are entitled to disagree with me, however you are wrong Kell ;D 

The original criticism was light hearted, but it did get a little "off-topic" before BulleTT went MEGA ballistic...

We've also posted and then thought "Shit, that was a little OTT". I believe that was also what occurred here, prior to BulleTTs "Oh go fuck yourselves you pathetic fucks. Eat shit and fucking die. Such whiney little bitches. " (which still makes me laugh though ;D)

We cast the first stone in this slightly one-sided fight, with the "politics free" post...

 



> I'm well aware of that. Â I disagree with NuTTs and think that all the comments up until the
> 
> one seemed to me to be fairly light-hearted. Â :


----------



## Antwerpman

Best thread in ages, I think he should be given a discussion room all of his own where we can talk to him on a whole range of topics and revel in the replies!!

Anything that makes me read 9 pages cant be bad!!


----------



## mussy2577

> You are entitled to disagree with me, however you are wrong Kell ;D
> 
> The original criticism was light hearted, but it did get a little "off-topic" before BulleTT went MEGA ballistic...
> 
> We've also posted and then thought "Shit, that was a little OTT". I believe that was also what occurred here, prior to BulleTTs "Oh go fuck yourselves you pathetic fucks. Eat shit and fucking die. Such whiney little bitches. " (which still makes me laugh though ;D)
> 
> We cast the first stone in this slightly one-sided fight, with the "politics free" post...


Well when some Yank starts slagging off my country I ain't going to stand by and let it happen I couldn't resist to point some criticisms at his rather f***ed up country....the only way they know how to deal with things there is with Guns and violence..no wonder there is so much gun crimes in the US......Not exactly as civilised as it is over here.....So my American friend our laws here are much more civilised and humane than they are where u are .......

Common wake up Yank, I bet he is still in bed.....or Oooooooo bugger he is on his way here to give us all some hiding......Yeah right !


----------



## Dotti

Shall we bring some Germans in on this thread Â [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## nutts

;D *lol*

All he said was "You guys have the absolute dumbest laws. "   

But do agree to a degree with what you say 

What I particularly hate is the way all their work canteens only have powdered milk to add to your cup of Tea :



> Well when some Yank starts slagging off my country I ain't going to stand by and let it happen I couldn't resist to point some criticisms at his rather f***ed up country....the only way they know how to deal with things there is with Guns and violence..no wonder there is so much gun crimes in the US......Not exactly as civilised as it is over here.....So my American friend our laws here are much more civilised and humane than they are where u are .......
> 
> Common wake up Yank, I bet he is still in bed.....or Oooooooo bugger he is on his way here to give us all some hiding......Yeah right !


----------



## Dotti

I do love the american ice creams, cinnemon danishes, bagels and cheap GAP clothes though. And they do have the good weather and fabby beaches too ;D.


----------



## PaulS

> I do love the american ice creams, cinnemon danishes, bagels and cheap GAP clothes though. Â And they do have the good weather and fabby beaches too Â ;D. Â


 :

Don't we have any good ice cream or beaches in this country, Abi?

The USA also has some of the most obese, scruffy dressed, and arrogant people on the planet.


----------



## Love_iTT

> I was sitting around looking through a classic autos book I had laying around and I saw a picture that gave me an idea. As you know the corvette has always had problems with cargo space so some intelligent guy out there designed the dogbox. It was basically a pull-behind trailer that added TONS of cargo space. Well this got me brainstorming and I scketched out two designs. Both compliment the TTs design wonderfully. One is designed as a hard-top luggage carrier and the other is more of an open topped style for carrying sporting equipment or spare tires for auto crossing. After studying the underbelly of the TT I have devised a way to add a hitch that the dog box can hook to and all you have to go is remove the small exhaust surround temporarily. Well over the weekend I started welding up the frame for the prototype. I'm hoping to make two, one for each style, but I may not be able to afford it. I was originally planning on just building the two for my personal use as I am prone to sudden urge road-trips and the extra storage would be a godsent but then I thought perhaps there are other TT owners who'd be interested in something like this. Also I thought of the open-top design specifically because I do liek to Auto-X and its more or less the only way to bring along a spare set of wheels and tires. I know there are pull-behind trailers out there but I find the current designs to be insulting when compared to the car pulling them. I don't see any reason why it can't be quite attractive. So, my point, either please reply here if you'd be interested in something like that or drop me a line at [email protected]
> I have no idea what a final version would cost at this point and I won't really know until I get the first one built. Just an idea I had.


WOW, what a thread. How did I miss this one?

Anyway its already been done m8 - sorry 
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/dog1.jpg

Graham


----------



## aidb

> Anyway its already been done m8 - sorry
> 
> Graham


Bloody hell Graham,
That's excellent. Â [smiley=dude.gif]

Though how come the TT hasn't got one of your door mirror repeater thingies? Â :-/


----------



## vlastan

> WOW, what a thread. How did I miss this one?
> 
> Anyway its already been done m8 - sorry
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/dog1.jpg
> 
> Graham


Where did this come from? Is it a concept or a proper product?


----------



## Love_iTT

Graham


----------



## vlastan

> Graham


  ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> Is it a concept or a proper product ?


 :


----------



## garyc

> :
> 
> The USA also has some of the most obese, scruffy dressed, and arrogant people on the planet.


But they did give us Mr Osterberg.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

for which we will be eternally grateful.

Graham - love it! (sic)


----------



## Kell

Graham - you haven't had a sneak peek at hte forthcoming issue of absoluTTe have you?

Looks like exactly the same two shots that aqre on the fornt of that.

Only combined in a slightly different way.

PS - does it come in black?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

think I'd want matching wheels aswell, myself


----------



## Love_iTT

> Graham - you haven't had a sneak peek at hte forthcoming issue of absoluTTe have you?
> 
> Looks like exactly the same two shots that aqre on the fornt of that.
> 
> Only combined in a slightly different way.
> 
> PS - does it come in black?


Chance would be a fine thing as they say. I would love to have had a sneak preview ;D

They come in all the standard Audi colours with matching wheels if required. I have just shown a combination of what could be available 

Graham


----------



## DXN

There is no dog in it though.


----------



## MonsTTer

> I do love the american ice creams, cinnemon danishes, bagels and cheap GAP clothes though. Â And they do have the good weather and fabby beaches too Â ;D. Â


The saddest thing in this thread, is the very low European attitude which exhales from some statement... ;D ;D ;D
The homeland of REAL ice-cream (and many other things...bad laws included) is much closer!!!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Cornwall?


----------



## MonsTTer

> Cornwall?


 ;D ;D ;D

Well, I actually always feel at home, when in Cornwall (and Ireland)
;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

I admit to being stlightly biased, having lived (and made ice cream!) in Cornwall for many a year


----------



## Kell

> Chance would be a fine thing as they say. I would love to have had a sneak preview ;D
> 
> They come in all the standard Audi colours with matching wheels if required. I have just shown a combination of what could be available
> 
> Graham


You'll see soon enough.

I hope. :-[


----------



## Dotti

> :
> 
> Don't we have any good ice cream or beaches in this country, Abi?
> 
> The USA also has some of the most obese, scruffy dressed, and arrogant people on the planet.


Not really NO!

Have you been to Miami and seen the beach babes? Not all americans are obese actually!


----------



## Dotti

> The saddest thing in this thread, is the very low European attitude which exhales from some statement... ;D ;D ;D
> The homeland of REAL ice-cream (and many other things...bad laws included) is much closer!!! Â


Your biased because your from Italy! Italiy ALSO do good ice cream and pizzeria foods. But over here italians make lousy waiters when it comes to service with their obnoxious and abrupt attitude! ;D


----------



## SaulTTR

This is getting heated,can we have an XXX flame room and really go for it.  ;D


----------



## Dotti

> This is getting heated,can we have an XXX flame room and really go for it.  ;D


Saul I know your italian and have met you so your excluded and are lovely ;D


----------



## MonsTTer

> Your biased because your from Italy! Â Italiy ALSO do good ice cream and pizzeria foods. Â But over here italians make lousy waiters when it comes to service with their obnoxious and abrupt attitude! Â ;D


Italy is also the homeland of obnoxious waiters, that's for sure! ;D ;D ;D

Many bad things have been invented in Italy-banks, bureaucracy and fascism, just to name three...But, you know, it's like loving a woman: you just take it as a whole, hoping that the good will compensate for the bad.
That's how I came to loving Britain as well...


----------



## Dotti

> Italy is also the homeland of obnoxious waiters, that's for sure! Â ;D ;D ;D
> 
> Many bad things have been invented in Italy-banks, bureaucracy and fascism, just to name three...But, you know, it's like loving a woman: you just take it as a whole, hoping that the good will compensate for the bad.
> That's how I came to loving Britain as well...


I'll let you off then Â ;D  :-*

P.S. Cornish beaches are nice only on hot sunny days Â [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## MonsTTer

> I'll let you off then Â ;D  :-*


Please, Abi, let me off now if you want, but never put me down! 

Anyway, back to Europe, I very seldom felt uncomfy in any of the EC countries. I think it depends on one's own attitude, e.g. I never pretend perfectly cooked spaghetti when I'm abroad.
So I think it would be a good idea for you to skip teatime in the continent. Â ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mussy2577

Where is our friend BulliTT gone ???.......he must have resigned from this forum due to our abusive behaviour.....I am ashamed by all of you ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan

> Where is our friend BulliTT gone ???.......he must have resigned from this forum due to our abusive behaviour.....I am ashamed by all of you ;D ;D ;D ;D


Absolutely. Our behaviour was unacceptable and we chased away a new member of the forum. We should all be ashamed


----------



## Dotti

[smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=whip.gif][smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif][smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/dog2.jpg



> ...Though how come the TT hasn't got one of your door mirror repeater thingies? Â :-/


Sorted 



> ...PS - does it come in black?


Yes, and red as well, sorted 



> think I'd want matching wheels aswell, myself


Sorted 



> There is no dog in it though.


Ah, thats inside the dog box keeping warm, sorted 

I think thats everone :

Graham


----------



## vlastan

> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/dog2.jpg
> 
> Sorted Â
> 
> Yes, and red as well, sorted Â
> 
> Sorted Â
> 
> Ah, thats inside the dog box keeping warm, sorted Â
> 
> I think thats everone Â :
> 
> Graham


Not quite there yet. A dogbox should be able to transport dogs!! So they will need ventilation and a window to look outside! ;D


----------



## coupe-sport




----------



## Love_iTT

> Not quite there yet. A dogbox should be able to transport dogs!! So they will need ventilation and a window to look Â outside! Â ;D


 ;D
The window and vents are in the rear section where the exhaust valance would be so you won't see them from this angle. 
Please please please don't say you want a rear shot of this :'(

Graham


----------



## SaulTTR

> Please please please don't say you want a rear shot of this


I'm sure you can do that aswell


----------



## Dotti

Suffocate the mutt ;D


----------



## SaulTTR

> Suffocate the mutt


LOL ;D
You evil sod


----------



## Dotti

> LOL ;D
> You evil sod


Then [smiley=rifle.gif] it's owner ;D


----------



## vlastan

> Suffocate the mutt Â ;D


And I thought that you love Elli...shame on you.


----------



## Kell

I'd like to see from the other side...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/dog2.jpg

Sorted.

OK, now how about a top view? ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> I'd like to see from the other side...
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/dog2.jpg


hang on - doesn't that plate read 'Yau Sexy'?


----------



## Kell

that or "fucking whinging limeys."


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Graham - as ever, your photographic skills and ability to be in the right place at the right time... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

very good fella!


----------



## Guy

You got the scale better on this one and have both the trailer and tow barge (Hhrrrr-hmmmm) travelling at the same speed. 
Still having minor problems with the distance between the front of the trailer and the back of the TT - unless you have a variable length design for the tow bar - it extends when you turn.
Very nicely done.


----------



## Dotti

> And I thought that you love Elli...shame on you.


Has to be said your lil Elli is cute actually  :-*


----------



## Love_iTT

> You got the scale better on this one and have both the trailer and tow barge (Hhrrrr-hmmmm) travelling at the same speed. Â
> Still having minor problems with the distance between the front of the trailer and the back of the TT - unless you have a variable length design for the tow bar - it extends when you turn.
> Very nicely done. Â  Â


You spotted it  However , my design does incorporate a variable length tow bar which closes up at speed but then magicaly extends on slow down and for going round sharp corners.

Did I get away with that one or not :

Graham


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

hmmmmm.

judging from the lack of damage to the doxbog and the rear of the TT - go'wan then - give ya that one


----------



## Love_iTT

Phew!! I thought that I was in for a re-design then, mind you, if I had then we would have gone around in a circle cos the langauge would have been terrible and I would have had to threaten a few people with guns too cos you have to be hard to live in my village :

Graham


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

ROFL - LMAO!


----------



## nutts

What surprises me is that the dogbox also has a spoiler ;D


----------



## Love_iTT

Thats down to the manufacturers Mark - it didn't have one fitted originaly but after extensive test they thought that it would be a wise move to have one fitted to stop the rear end lift at high speeds when empty.

(God, I'm hanging on by the skin of my teeth here :)

Graham


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

well the last thing you would want is for the dogbox to start to left it's rear end.....

cos then the vario length coupler would think it needed to extend.....

and you'd end up with a kiTTe flapping along behind you. 

The good news is that I heard it wasn't glued on.....


----------



## Love_iTT

AbsoluTTley ;D

Graham


----------



## Dotti

But, was the dogbox built on the basis of a golf design thingy ;D


----------



## Sim

> What surprises me is that the dogbox also has a spoiler


A V6 one too.


----------



## Love_iTT

Good to see people now having a laugh on this thread ;D

Love your description at the bottom of you sig Abi - excellent - sorted 

Graham


----------



## Kell

...except that it's Reliant Robin, not Robin Reliant. :


----------



## Dotti

> ...except that it's Reliant Robin, not Robin Reliant. Â :


 Â 
...I have always known them as Robin Reliant not Reliant Robin though!
Should I change it?


----------



## Dotti

> Good to see people now having a laugh on this thread ;D
> 
> Love your description at the bottom of you sig Abi - excellent - sorted
> 
> Graham


Glad someone sees my humour round here


----------



## Kell

> Â
> ...I have always known them as Robin Reliant not Reliant Robin though!
> Should I change it?


Yes. Reliant is the manufacturer and Robin is the model name.

So Reliant also make the

Kitten
Rialto
Scimitar.

Calling a Reliant Robin a Robin Reliant is akin to saying TT Audi.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> So Reliant also make the
> 
> Kitten
> Rialto
> Scimitar.


Kell - I can't believe you admitted to knowing that! 

Well - apart from the last one anyway


----------



## Sim

I had a friend at school that put a V6 in a Relaint Kitten


----------



## Kell

I always loved the look of the Scimitar - read the other day that the designer of the ZM3 Coupe was inspired by it.


----------



## Steve_Mc

So who's going to post a picture of Graham's dogbox on the US forum, then swing on their tyre and beat their chest the minute someone says something negative?

You never know, we might even find out what a shitheel is ;-)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You




----------



## Dotti

> Calling a Reliant Robin a Robin Reliant is akin to saying TT Audi.


LOL!


----------



## Love_iTT

> So who's going to post a picture of Graham's dogbox on the US forum, then swing on their tyre and beat their chest the minute someone says something negative?
> 
> You never know, we might even find out what a shitheel is ;-)


Not me I don't want to be shot 

Graham


----------

